#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-24
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは．
<amigojapan> hello Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> TLUG の飲み会の挨拶とか，そういうのって，どこに書けばいいのか知らん？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-25
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<nobuto> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> セッション作り直してこんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110125
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<jkbys> LP#553162のテスト(jkbys, nobuto) は、Maverick用のパッケージで試してみましたが、とくに動作がおかしいところはありませんでした
<nobuto> 私はまだできていません、すみません
<hito_jp> バージョン文字列の問題はどうでしょう
<nobuto> どうというのは実際に-proposedのパッケージが出てこないことには何とも。
<jkbys> PPAにあるやつだと、jaレポジトリのパッケージのほうが大きくなりますね
<hito_jp> 今回のはテストOKにして、-proposedのが出てきたらもう一回テスト、にしていいかなぁと思いました。
<jkbys> そうですね
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで他にあるでしょうか
<kuromabo> lp-l10n-jaとubuntu-l10n-jaのMLの位置づけをドキュメントにする
<kuromabo> これ、 https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/TranslationGuide の翻訳ガイドのページにまとめるのでいいですかね
<kuromabo> 他のWikiページにするのが適切かどうか、と迷ったので
<hito_jp> 別ページの方が嬉しい気がしています。翻訳ガイドからリンクがあるのは妥当だと思います。
<kuromabo> 了解です。
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします（で進んでいいです？）
<kuromabo> はい、どうぞ
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで他になければ議題のほうへ
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2011TokyoSpring 作成しました。
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> loco.ubuntu.comその他への登録はまだです。
<hito_jp> あと宴会の候補地その他もまだです。
<hito_jp> アイデア（食べたいものともいう）あるならイマノウチ。
<jkbys> 焼肉って話があったような
<Henrich_> こんばんは。
<hito_jp> 焼肉にもきっと色々あるので……。
<Henrich_> 犬の肉？
<jkbys> 大阪に犬の肉だす韓国料理店があるらしい
<hito_jp> 犬肉は普通の調理方法ではあまり焼かないと思うす。
<jkbys> 他になければ議題のほうへ
<hito_jp> まあそーいう細かい指定（店指定含む）等、アイデアとしてありましたら随時wikiページに書いておいてください。
<jkbys> 1月分チームレポート
<jkbys> 10.04.1 Japanese Remixリリース
<jkbys> nobutoがUbuntuメンバーになった
<jkbys> [ ] 他にある？
<jkbys> なにかありますか？
<hito_jp> いくやさんドッテクに何か書いてた気がしますが、あれはUbuntu名義ではない？
<hito_jp> ping > ikuyaNOTE
<hito_jp> 待ってても仕方ないので一端進めてバックトラックしましょう
<ikuyaNOTE> ですなぁ。まぁ一応肩書きとしては使ってますけど。
<hito_jp> いくやさんの判断で載せるかどうか決めるで良さそうですが、どうでしょう。
<ikuyaNOTE> 載せる項目が少ないので、載せておきましょうか
<Henrich_> あ、一応SDに2ぺーじ弱書きました
<ikuyaNOTE> （ぐらいのざっくりした感じでいいんでしょうか
<hito_jp> おおお、それがあった。
<hito_jp> （確認だけしていて忘れていました。申し訳ないっす
<hito_jp> はひ。> ざっくり
<hito_jp> Ubuntu 10.10の円熟と革新書いたでいいんですよね
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<ikuyaNOTE> (fedoraも書きましたけど)
<hito_jp> ドレー
<hito_jp> Fedora 14に見る最新Linuxの形 、と。失礼しました。
<jkbys> では次へ
<jkbys> OSC神戸
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2011-kobe/
<jkbys> [ ] 参加する？
<nobuto> 私は今のところ行かない予定です。
<hito_jp> 参加できる人からあげていくというか、みずのさんが居ないとダメな気がする
<mizuno> 私は参加してみようかなあ？ と思ってたりします
<jkbys> じゃあ参加してみようかなあ？
<hito_jp> じゃんけんで勝たないと神戸牛はもらえないですよ？
<ikuyaNOTE> 先のことすぎてよくわかりません
<mizuno> 今年こそは牛を
<jkbys> 神戸牛もらえるんだ
<hito_jp> 小林さんが参加する気になったようです。
<mizuno> ふたりだとしんどいので、適時kazken3やkuromabo先生をまきこみましょう
<hito_jp> えと、参加するとして、申し込みは水野さんお願いします？
<mizuno> はい
<Henrich_> ＃みずのさんがダメな気がする、と空目しちゃった…
<Henrich_> 4月ですね
<mizuno> 当然セミナー枠も申し込みますよね？
<hito_jp> 申し込まないという線はないと思います。
<mizuno> りょうかいです
<hito_jp> 何もできない場合、夢の仰向け生活をやってもらえば出オチはOKです。
<Henrich_> それは見たいなぁ
<mizuno> 仰向けハンズオンとかにしておきましょう
<Henrich_> 台車に乗って運ばれてくるの
<jkbys> ぜんぜんウケなかったときのダメージが半端なさそうだ
<hito_jp> りめんばー名古屋
<Henrich_> そのまま台車が押されて退場するから大丈夫です
<nobuto> その場にいなかったのにいつまで言うんだろう。
<hito_jp> 暴走癖が直るまで。
<mizuno> んでは近日中にもうしこんでおきます
<hito_jp> で、セミナの担当者も水野さん基本で考えていて大丈夫でしょうか。
<mizuno> はい、書類上はそうしておきます(ぉ
<hito_jp> 書類上はUbuntu Japanese Teamって書いておけばOKだと思います。
<hito_jp> 心づもりとしての担当者がいない状態だと首が絞まりますが。
<hito_jp> なので、書類上水野さんになってても実際に担当できないおそれが高いなら先にバックアップを決めた方がいいです。
<hito_jp> もしくは「いつまでに決める」を決める。
<mizuno> はい。基本私担当で
<hito_jp> んーと、いうことは書類上だけでなく心づもりとして水野さんちぅことですね。
<mizuno> へい
<ikuyaNOTE> 11.04リリース直前ジャマイカ
<hito_jp> 最悪は11.04リリース直前バグだし集とかになってもいいんじゃないかなぁ。
<Henrich_> squeezeがりりーすされてるといいなぁ
<jkbys> この件はこんなもんですね
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<nobuto> チームレポートの話でいくやさんのFedora部分は必要？
<ikuyaNOTE> いらないでしょう
<hito_jp> レポートする人の権限で削っても可だと思います
<nobuto> 了解です。
<hito_jp> えーと、そろそろ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unzip/+bug/580961 を試さないといけないです、とだけ。
<jkbys> 流れを追えてない
<hito_jp> 解決策っぽいものは出てきている。担当がCanonical-DXになった。特に日本語のテストケース作って試さないといけない、という感じです。
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> 他になければ終わりましょうか
<hito_jp> あー、「削っても可」というか「ない方が妥当と判断するなら削る」がニュアンスとして正しい気がする。
<hito_jp> 結論には影響なさそうですが。
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか？
<nobuto> はい。
<hito_jp> はい
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> 2/1ってことで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> できれば時間も明言してもらう方がよさそうな気がしました
<hito_jp> 時間遅らせてほしい人が言い出せない、ような気が。
<jkbys> 2/1 22:00 ってことで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/IRCMeeting/Chair?action=diff&rev2=2&rev1=1
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> みたいな感じで手順を更新してみました
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした
<nobuto> ミーティングの議事録を送信するときに、現在メーリングリストとフォーラムで件名が別々なのですが、統一してしまっていいでしょうか。どちらも"IRCミーティングの議事録（2011年1月25日） "のように。
<hito_jp> 統一はOKだと思いますが、MLアーカイブで後から探しやすいように先頭に目印がほしいです
<nobuto> 具体的にはどういうことでしょう？
<hito_jp> （という理由で先頭 #ubuntu-jp が入っている）
<nobuto> であれば
<nobuto> #ubuntu-jp IRCミーティングの議事録（2011年1月25日）
<nobuto> でいいですかね？
<hito_jp> で、フォーラム側と食い違っている理由は、フォーラム側でそのまんまだとタイトルから識別できないよねとかそういう理由が検証されずに続いている気がしました。
<hito_jp> 自分は+1
<nobuto> （フォーラムの文字数制限に収まるかな。
<hito_jp> あー待った
<hito_jp> 01月25日、にしておいてもらう方があとでテキスト処理する時に楽。
<nobuto> 01月は違和感があるので 2011-01-25 にしておきます。
<jkbys> 01月25日って何かキモチワルイ・・・って先に言われた
<hito_jp> それだとdate '+%F'で生成できるので幸せになれそうですね
<hito_jp> ありゃ。よく考えてみたら送信手順とか議事録書き方ってミーティングページからたどれる形で準備されていない予感。
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/NobutoMURATA/Procedure
<nobuto> こっから持って行ってください。
<hito_jp> それと別口で、ページ名にWIP含めてもらうとhttps://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/で引っかかるようになる気がするです。
<nobuto> これはWIPのつもりじゃなく個人用の完成した資料という位置付けでした。どちらにしろ、持って行ってもらったらページは削除するつもりです。
<hito_jp> うーむ、そうすると個人用のHowTo的なものを書いてもらう場合のページ名が定義されてる方が幸せになれる率が高い？　というのはともかくとしてマージしました。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting?action=diff&rev2=1284&rev1=1283
<hito_jp> うぬ、split brain...
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-28
<govatent> I am sorry about using english. I have a Japanese keyboard in my laptop and can not get the layout to work correctly. Its a 109 keyboard layout from Japan. If anyone has any tips they can pm me in english I would kindly appreciate it. Thanks and Sorry again for the English.
 * persia will help govatent in /query
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-29
<world_metal_man> さすがに、誰もいないですかねー。
<seuman> ＜○＞＜○＞
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-30
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-01-23
<kop> need a translator pls PM contact info
#ubuntu-jp 2012-01-24
<Henrich> む
<hito_jp> む？
<mizuno> mu
<chonan> む
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 議事録どうしよう。帰ってきたばかりでまだドタバタしてます。水野さんいけますか？
<mizuno> ちょう手がはなせません
<mizuno> さかもとさんはー
<Henrich> こんばんは。
<hito_jp> そもそもいないレベル
<jkbys> どうしたものか
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120124
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/Specs 作りました
<hito_jp> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-jp/2012-January/004001.html アナウンスしました
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> 12.04のQAカバレッジはまだですが開発ページをちまちま更新しています
<hito_jp> 自分からは以上です
<jkbys> では議題のほうへ
<jkbys> イベント関連
<jkbys> [ ] OSC岩手に参加できる人は？
<mizuno> OSSCすね。会津と同じかと
<hito_jp> 無理っす。他の方はどないでしょ
<mizuno> 参加はかなりきついです
<chonan> 私も厳しいかなと。
<nobuto> 行けないです。
<hito_jp> ということで申し込み締め切りまでこのまま
<jkbys> じゃあ次へ
<jkbys> ubuntulinux.jp サーバー障害
<jkbys> とりあえずなんとなく治ったままになってます
<hito_jp> えーとこれ先週から残ってるだけだったりします？　そんなことはない？
<jkbys> たぶん残っているだけのような気がする
<jkbys> アクションアイテムに wwwのデザイン刷新 というのを入れておいてもらうのがいいかも
<jkbys> というあたりで次へ
<hito_jp> done.
<hito_jp> adobereaderも入ってるだけくさいorz
<jkbys> Remix関連
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/Specs/RemixInclusionPackages
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/Specs/OrchestraTranslations
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/Specs/32or64
<jkbys> 12.04 LTSのJapanese Remixで含めるべきパッケージ
<jkbys> 含めた方がよいかもしれないもの
<jkbys> mozc(ibus-mozc)
<jkbys> からかな
<hito_jp> yes.
<jkbys> まずは含めるべきかどうかってところからでしょうか
<hito_jp> まず先週のログを読みなおすところから
<hito_jp> あ。whyがないorz
<hito_jp> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/17/%23ubuntu-jp.html
<hito_jp> さらに来週に飛ばしていいですか？
<mizuno> 村田さんが反対して止まってたんだっけ
<hito_jp> それとも、今この瞬間に「入れるべきかどうか」をメンバーで多数決とってみるつーのもアリはアリな気がしました。全員一致でNoって展開になったら忘れればいい。
<hito_jp> いや、なんかよくわかんないけど意思決定プロセスとして腐ってたから止めた気がする。
<mizuno> で、その後進展なしなのか
<jkbys> 多数決をとってみて、結果が割れれば論点整理しなおして来週って感じでしょうか
<Henrich> ibusもmozcも使ってないから何とも言えないなぁ…
<hito_jp> 「mozcが入ったremix」（LTSかどうかは問わない）はコストに見合ったリターンがあると思う人は+1、ないなら-1、棄権±0でやっちゃっていいのかな。
<ikuyaNOTE> いいと思います
<nobuto> 私はコストよりも、単にRemix側でフォークする理由が弱い、という感じです。
<hito_jp> 意味がわからんです。
<hito_jp> コストとリターンを比較してください、という構文で「コストじゃないです」とか言われるとわりとしんどい。
<nobuto> フォークするならそれなりの理由が必要だと思うのですが、以前議題に書かれてたものでは納得いきませんでした。
<hito_jp> リターンが小さいという立場ならふつーに-1すればいいんじゃないかと思うのですが、そういうのとは別軸の提案だったりします？
<jkbys> Mozcが入ったRemixはリターンがあると思うけど、「日本語 Remix」という名前で出すのは
<jkbys> おっと途中でEnter打っちまった
<Henrich> 棄権ー
<jkbys> 村田さんの話が片付いてから発言しようと思ったんだけど、打ったので続けると、別版じゃなくて「日本語 Remix」として出すのは混乱を招きかねないので-1したい、とくにLTSの場合
<hito_jp> それは「（いろんな意味での）コストがでかいぜー」っていう意味ですね。
<jkbys> でもMozc Remixとして出すならリターンは大きいので+1したい
<jkbys> 作業コストじゃないコストがでかいぜーという意味です
<hito_jp> この場合のコストは作業以外も含めないといけない気がしました。
<hito_jp> 「mozcが入ったremix」（LTSや正式なJapanese Remixかどうかは問わない）はコストに見合ったリターンがあると思う人は+1、ないなら-1、棄権±0
<hito_jp> に改正してみます。
<jkbys> それなら+1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<hito_jp> +1
<chonan> +1 かなあ
<nobuto> 0
<mizuno> +1
<hito_jp> （たぶんみんな村田さんを待っている）
<nobuto> 0を入れたつもりでしたが、プラスマイナスをつけないかんかったですか。
<jkbys> ← hitoさんを待ってた
<hito_jp> ミスタイプと区別のしようがありませんでした。
<hito_jp> せめて「0」にしてほしいです。
<hito_jp> とりあえずやる方向で、現実的なラインみきわめるためにpros/cons作ってから考えましょうか……
<jkbys> 0に見えるが・・・？
<jkbys> それを来週までにWikiで作ってもう一回って感じでいいですか
<hito_jp> なぬ。真っ白に見えるのはなぜだろう。
<jkbys> ΩΩΩ＜
<mizuno> なんだってー
<hito_jp> irc proxyがなんかフィルタしてる……のか？
<jkbys> 太陽フレアのせい
<Henrich> カルマ補正（ぉ
<Henrich> まぁ、原因追求は後日で
<jkbys> 0
<hito_jp> とりあえずmozcはmozc remix作ることになりそーな気がしなくもないですが、
<hito_jp> なんか問題整理したやつ作っておきます……。
<hito_jp> とりあえず大問題である64bitさんをちゃんと整理して意思決定しましょう。
<hito_jp> うん、見えないorz
<mizuno> 0
<jkbys> nobuto ＜ これはひどい冤罪
<ikuyaNOTE> 000
<jkbys> じゃあこの件は今日のところここまでかな
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 待てぃ
<jkbys> あれ？
<mizuno> つぎのやつ
<hito_jp> 3つのうち1つしかやってねーです
<jkbys> よくあることだ
<mizuno> リーダーがいつも通りすぐる
<jkbys> Orchestra関連の翻訳・ローカリゼーション
<jkbys> Orchestra関連の翻訳がこなれていない
<jkbys> d-iやmaintener script部分がほぼ手付かず？
<hito_jp> 今回たぶんちゃんと翻訳しないとCanonicalが涙目になるだろーと思われるので入れておきました。
<Henrich> 涙目でよろしく（ぉ
<hito_jp> Canonicalが、っていうか、Kevinが。
<jkbys> 翻訳はどこでできますか
<hito_jp> で、やる？　やらない？　というのを小林さんKevinに聞いておいてください（ムチャぶり
<jkbys> まじか
<hito_jp> OrchestraってCloudとセットで売りたい？　とかそんぐらいでいいので。
<jkbys> やる？というのは （俺達に）やってほしい？ という意味？
<hito_jp> 村田さん経由でCanonical日本駐在な人に聞いてもらうでもいいですがエンドポイントはKevinな気がした。
<hito_jp> 日本で売りたい？　っていう聞き方でいいんじゃないですかね。
<jkbys> 売りたくないって答えが来たら驚愕する
<jkbys> メール出してみます
<hito_jp> で、そういう聞き方していい？　というのが問題のページに書いてありませんがどうでしょう。
<nobuto> 答えによって作業に影響を及ぼす感じでしょうか？
<jkbys> 問題のページ？
<hito_jp> 及ぼすんでないですかね。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/Specs/OrchestraTranslationsにかかれてないという
<hito_jp> 優先度：高 になるか 優先度：低 になるかなので
<nobuto> hito_jp: そういうことですか。何のために聞くのかがはっきりしなかったもので。
<hito_jp> （なにかもっと黒いことでも考えたのだろうか）
<hito_jp> で、この場で確認したいのは、「Canonicalの都合を優先してもいいもの？」という観点で考えてみてちょ、という話です。
<nobuto> ん？
<nobuto> 確認したい事項がちょっと理解できてないです。
<hito_jp> 命題1: われわれはCanonicalの都合を気にするべきだろうか？
<hito_jp> 命題2: 都合を気にするべきとして、CanonicalにとってOrchestraは大事だろうか？
<hito_jp> の２つ。
<jkbys> Canonicalの商売の都合でコミュニティの方針が左右されていいのかどうかって感じですか
<nobuto> 確認事項を理解しました。
<hito_jp> たぶん2はyesなんですわこれまでの話からして。でもexplicitに聞いてないから聞いていい？　という話ですね。
<nobuto> 命題1に対しては、そんなに気にする必要はないと思います。Canonicalがやるべき、というだけの気がします。
<hito_jp> それは賛成/反対/放置プレイだとどれでしょう。放置プレイに読めました。
<nobuto> 放置プレイで。
<hito_jp> 放置プレイは、推奨（強い）？　それとも提案（弱め）？
<nobuto> コミュニティが好きなところ/必要だと思ったところをやればよくて、Canonicalが必要だと思った部分が翻訳されていなかったらそれはCanonicalが資金なり人なりを投入するのが筋でしょう。という意図なので、放置プレイ弱め、になるんでしょうかね。
<hito_jp> OK。その方向性に「Canonicalに恩を売るチャンスだ」という観点が入るとどうなります？
<nobuto> 何だか意図がわからんです。
<hito_jp> 命題1って、命題1-1: そもそもCanonicalが頑張るべきだよね？ / 命題1-2: でもCanonicalに恩を売れるよ？ に分割されますよね。
<hito_jp> もしかすると命題1-3: とかまだ判断軸があるかもしれませんが。
<nobuto> となると、命題1-2に対しては、「恩を売れると思って、売りたい方はどうぞ」という私の意見ですかね
<nobuto> s/という私の意見/というのが私の意見/
<hito_jp> とゆーよーなあたりを明確に示していくのが意思決定とか議論だと思いますです。
<hito_jp> 判断に使った軸を記録しておかないと、検証可能性が担保されんわけですよ。それだと進歩がない。
<hito_jp> んで他の人はどないでしょう。
<Henrich> 見てみるのはいいんだけど、やれるかというと別問題かなー
<Henrich> Canonicalのご意向はさておき、service orchestrationは世の流れっぽいから
<Henrich> やってみたくはある、というぐらい
<Henrich> でも見てみたら「あ、無理」となるかも
<hito_jp> ちなみに検証可能性の意味だと「恩を売れると思うならどうぞ」は検証可能性がなくて、「恩は売れないと思う」とか「恩が売れるかどうかわからない」がログノートとしては妥当。
<hito_jp> 我々が出すべきは「その時点でどういう材料でどのような判断をしたのか」です。
<mizuno> 放置プレイ弱かなあ
<hito_jp> うん、その判断に至る材料は？
<Henrich> 日本市場をそんなにとりたいかなぁ、という気がするので、恩はそんなに、だと思うけどなー
<mizuno> コミュニティ側がCanonicalの意向を気にする必要はないと思うし、コミュニティが翻訳したところで、Canonicalがそれを恩とは感じない気がする
<nobuto> hito_jp: 「恩を売れると感じられる方、そして売りたいと思われる方はどうぞ」という意図です。ちゃんと長く書くと。まぎらわしくてすみません。
<hito_jp> いやそれ結局どっちで判断してるかわかりません。>村田さん
<Henrich> 「やりたい人がやる」で、そういう人が居ないんじゃないですか、現状
<hito_jp> それはそれでいいと思うっす。
<nobuto> hito_jp: 私個人は、恩を売れるかどうかは何とも,。
<Henrich> 私は興味自体はあるので覗いてみたい。ポインタありましたっけ？lpとかの
<nobuto> という立ち位置です。
<hito_jp> cobblerとd-iとNagiosとhttp://launchpad.net/orchestra
<hito_jp> というように、自分の立ち位置を明確にしていただけると意志決定として成立してくるのでよろしくお願いします。
<Henrich> どもっす。d-i って debian 側の repository じゃないですよね？
<hito_jp> Ubuntuにimportしたあとですね。
<hito_jp> あとgfxbootもかな……。
<hito_jp> ただメインはcobblerです。12.04世代だと
<Henrich> ふむ
<Henrich> いっぺん試して見ないとダメだなぁ、これは。。。
<Henrich> ありがとーです
<hito_jp> スタンスが明確じゃない状態だと感想文になっちゃうので、皆様ご対応のほどよろしくお願いします、という感じ。
<nobuto> Henrich: あとd-i関連のUbuntu独自文字列は、LaunchpadのRosetta使ってないかもです。ブランチのマージリクエストとかで処理かもです。
<Henrich> それだとさらに面倒くさいな＜rosetta使ってない
<Henrich> 試してみるだけにしよう（わら
<hito_jp> で、これはある意味試金石なのでどうでもよくて64bit/32bit行きたいんですがー。時間が。
<Henrich> もうおねむです
<mizuno> おなかいたい
<Henrich> 私は32bitきりすてるのいくない、なので32bit継続ー
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/Specs/32or64 を読んでおいてください来週やりましょうでいいですかね
<jkbys> もうこんな時間か
<jkbys> じゃあそうしましょうか
<nobuto> 来週までに読む > 俺 https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-p-64bit-by-default
<hito_jp> 最終的には四択に集約されると信じてますが、他の選択もあるかもしれません（あるけど書いてない
<jkbys> 来週も火曜日でいいですか
<hito_jp> あ。リンク貼ってなかった。
<mizuno> 来週からしばらく留守になると思われます
<mizuno> 抜きで進めてください
<nobuto> たぶん出られます。 < 来週
<Henrich> はい
<hito_jp> はい > 火曜日
<jkbys> では31日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした
<Henrich> お疲れさまです。
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<chonan> 32or64読んで唸ってる間にお開きになってしもた
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120124 ?
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<chonan> お疲れさまでした
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした
<nobuto> 議事録は送信しておきます。
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします
<mizuno> おなかすいたけど胃が痛いような
<chonan> 胃酸過多?
<mizuno> 原因はよくわからないけど、しんどいです
<chonan> 牛乳飲んでみては? あんまり根拠ないですけど
<mizuno> きっと精神的な問題w
#ubuntu-jp 2012-01-25
<Stereocaulon> Hi, please excuse me for writing English.  After the update from Ubuntu 10.04 to 11.10 I´m having trouble with the scim replacement ibus. The majority of programs show ¨No input screeen¨ whereas scim worked in *any* application. Dead keys don´t work anymore and I can´ t type any Japanese anymore, even though I do have both ibus and Anthy installed. Any hints how to fix this? Thanks in advance. I can understand some Japanese and I do have proper
<Stereocaulon>  fonts installed
<Stereocaulon> The regular #ubuntu channel couldn´ t help with this, otherwise I would not have come here instead.
#ubuntu-jp 2012-01-26
<kenta__> あ
<kenta__> い
<kenta__> う
<kenta__> え
<kenta__> お
#ubuntu-jp 2012-01-27
<cpnangil> Hello
<cpnangil> I will be in australia this summer and visiting some colleagues. I was wondering what would make good gifts to bring?
<Stereocaulon> Hi, please excuse me for writing English.  After the update from Ubuntu 10.04 to 11.10 I´m having trouble with the scim replacement ibus. The majority of programs show ¨No input screeen¨ whereas scim worked in *any* application. Dead keys don´t work anymore and I can´ t type any Japanese anymore, even though I do have both ibus and Anthy installed. Any hints how to fix this? Thanks in advance. I can understand some Japanese and I do have proper
<Stereocaulon>  fonts installed. The regular #ubuntu channel couldn't help with this otherwise I would not take this to the jp-channel.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Stereocaulon: Have you installed ibus-anthy?
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel,  Yes I did. Thank you for answering!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> So... I don't know...
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, the strange thing is, that not even the tray-icon is shown. Nothing at all.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Do you find "Keyboad Input Methods"?(Applications -> Others -> "Keyboard Input Methods")
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, will check, just a sec.
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, yes, found it, the list below the tab Input methods is completely blank.
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, in addition to that, the controls on the right side are greyed out.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Do you find something by clicking "Select Input Method"?
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, I'm afraid not. when I click the selector, I get no options at all.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Weird...
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, I wouldn't have broken the rules of this channel with English if I was not desperate to get it working.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Stereocaulon: To speak English is permitted on this channel.
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, how strange, since it *is* ubuntu-jp...I shouldn't assume too much.
<Stereocaulon> Yes, I see it's in the 行動規範
<Emmanuel_Chanel> People install Ubuntu Japanese Remix or the Japanese desktop virtual package at once.
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, that last one was a copy-paste^^
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, I see, maybe I should that as well...do you have a link to a ppa that provides that?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Wait. I seek for a while.
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, you are too kind :-)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I don't really know ppa. But this let me use Japanese Team's repository: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/UbuntuTips/Install/UpgradeOneiric#A.2BMKIwwzDXMLAw7DD8MMlfjDBr-Japanese_Team.2BMG4w6jDdMLgwyDDqMJJnCVK5MGswWTCLZbls1Q-
<Emmanuel_Chanel> If I were a developer of Ubuntu Japanese Team, I could help you much better. But I don't have such a skill.
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, on the contrary, you have been extremely helpful. Domo arigatou gozaimasu (bows).
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Mr. Ikuya Awashiro known as ikuya here would understand your problem well if he had read this chat.
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel,  in fact, your link points me directly to the ppa. :-D
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, one quote from that page" wget -q https://www.ubuntulinux.jp/ubuntu-jp-ppa-keyring.gpg"  <= notice the "ppa" in the third block from the left?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Good to hear.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, if there is anything I can help *you* out with, just let me know :-)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok. Nice of you!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, Konbanwa.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ikuyaNOTE: What do you think about Stereocaulon 's problem?
<ikuyaNOTE> I am very sorry I have no time now.
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, thank you so much for asking :-) My father asks me to help him to construct a cupboard right now, so I'll have to leave you for now. Thanks again :-)
#ubuntu-jp 2012-01-29
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, どもありがとうで昨日の話ことがよ。できました。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Good.
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, the solution was to remove any other input method except ibus-related ones. Now to improve on my Japanese...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok. Post an entry about that on your blog and people can solve same trouble easilier.
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel, I don't have a blog, but I might add it into the Ubuntu wiki.
<Stereocaulon> Thanks again for your patience!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> (Correctly, your Japanese phrase should be "昨日の話のこと，どうもありがとう．できました．" or so.)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> How did you find the solution?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Stereocaulon?
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, yes, I'm still there
<Emmanuel_Chanel> How did you find the solution of your problem that we talked yesterday?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> your problem... -> your Japanese input trouble
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, I doublechecked everything that had to do with IME's, so I found out that I also had uim installed. I figured that this might conflict with ibus and fortunately, I was right.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok. You must have cost very much labor...
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, not really, but it did take some time yes. I have searched for a solution and whenb I couldn't find one at hand, it threw back into my own common sense. It was a learning experience :-)
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, I have some experience with linux, using it since 1997...so I do know my way around my system.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I watch TV. Be back soon.
<Stereocaulon> Emmanuel_Chanel, see you soon :-)
<Stereocaulon> Is it possible to let a utility key (on top of my keyboard, used for opening documents etc.) perform as a Zenkaku key?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Stereocaulon: I don't know.
#ubuntu-jp 2013-01-22
<shibata> こんばんは？
<mocchi> おばんどす
<hito_jp> こんばんは。小林さんは風邪でダウンだそうなので司会はしばたさん（GLじゃないほう）おねがいします？
<shibata> お、おう
<shibata> はじめていいかな。
<shibata> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<shibata> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> mocchiさんが議事録取ってるぽいのでちょっと待機？
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130122
<hito_jp> はええ。gj。
<shibata> ありがとうございます。
<mocchi> 待機するまでもないわー
<shibata> 前回のアクションアイテムをチェック
<shibata> CDプレスは次回小林さんがいるときに確認、かな。
<shibata> グッズの注文内容を確認して注文する（jkbys）
<shibata> これも、来週再度確認でOK？
<hito_jp> それしかなさそうです
<shibata> 12月のチームレポートを書く (jkbys)
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/December2012#Japanese_Team
<shibata> まだ、反映されてなさそうなので、柴田の方でかいておきます。
<shibata> 前回のアクションアイテムで他に何かありますか？
<hito_jp> ごめんなさい手が動かせていないままです……
<shibata> はーい。
<shibata> 他にはなさそうなので、次にいきましょうか。
<shibata>     OSC 2013 Tokyo/Spring          http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-spring/          https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2013TokyoSpring         [ ] 懇親会はどうする？
<shibata> 改行なくなた。。。
<shibata> あと一ヶ月です。
<shibata> セミナーのタイムテーブルが公開されたので、登録よろしくお願いします。
<hito_jp> なるべく事前登録して頂けると事務局の人がよろこびます……
<shibata> Wikiにセミナーの時間を書いておきます＞ shibata
<shibata> じゃんじゃん登録するといいよ１
<shibata> [ ] 懇親会はどうする？
<hito_jp> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-spring/modules/eguide/event.php?eid=7
<shibata> いつも通り、22日はOSCの、23日は自前、でいいのかな？
<hito_jp> は金曜日なので、金曜日は↑に参加でOKかなぁと。
<hito_jp> 23は自前以外の選択肢がいまのところないですし、それでOKのはず
<shibata> では、そういう方向で。23の懇親会に参加したい人は、はやめにWikini
<shibata> Wikini
<shibata> Wikiに！参加表明してもらう形でよいでしょうか。
<hito_jp> 登録するのと、金曜日の懇親会はちゃんと申し込んでおいてね、と。
<shibata> はい。
<shibata> OSC関連でほかにありますか？
<shibata> 全体でも他になにかありますか？
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<shibata> では、特になさそうなので、来週の予定を。
<shibata> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<hito_jp> はい
<shibata> というわけで、おつかれさまでした。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130122
<mocchi> 議事録どうでしょう？
<hito_jp> なんか毎回で申し訳ないんですが、記法……
<mocchi> あり？
<mocchi> どこでしょう・・・
<shibata> 12月のチームレポートってたしか、連載記事だけでいいんですよね？
<shibata> 自分は"->"が冗長かなってぐらいで他は気づきませんでした。。。＞記法
<hito_jp> たぶん直したと思う
<mocchi> hito_jp: ありがとうございます
<mocchi> どなたか議事録送信できる人いませんか・・・って、hitoさんしかいない？
<hito_jp> あー。流しておきます？
<shibata> よろしくおねがいいたします。
<hito_jp> もしかして：送信スクリプトバグってる
<hito_jp> よしどう直せばいいか分からない。などと2分ほど悩んだ。 ← ばか
<shibata> 「2012/07/31以降、送信スクリプトの更新が必要です。必ず更新してから送付してください。」
<hito_jp> それ月曜日になったタイミングなんすよね。
<shibata> というのを見てはじめてスクリプトがあることに気づいた。
<mocchi> 送信よろしくお願いしますー。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-01-27
<guest_____> こんにちは
<NFkB> hello
#ubuntu-jp 2014-01-21
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> 見切り発車
<hito_jp> うわーうわーうわー、手が回らないので増えるからちょっとまってください。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140121 ふえたなう
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> 進められてませんです
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なさそう
<hito_jp> たぶんない
<jkbys> 12月分はそのうち書く
<jkbys> SSL証明書のRenew
<jkbys> ubuntulinux.jp のSSL証明書がそろそろ尽きそう.
<jkbys> 来月4日で期限切れ
<jkbys> 2年で230ドルぐらい
<jkbys> [ ] 買っていい？
<jkbys> もう買わないとな
<hito_jp> かっていいかと
<hito_jp> 買いさえすればすぐに更新できるんでしたっけ。
<jkbys> たしかすぐ手に入ったと思う
<hito_jp> （期限ぎりぎりでないとissueしてもらえないダメissuerでないことを祈っている）
<hito_jp> 2y + 30days とかじゃなくて、あくまで 2y な感じ？
<jkbys> どうだろう
<jkbys> 前と同じ業者のページには、とくに何日プラスとか書いてないっぽいな
<hito_jp> まあ2wぐらい（覚悟して減る分には）いっか、と。
<hito_jp> いうことを思いました。購入+1で。
<jkbys> じゃあ購入して入れ替えます
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします＆他にはないです
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> 28日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20140121 なんだけど投げられそうな人が……と思ったけどRyunUdaさんお願いしていいですか（無茶ぶり）
<Kenichi> hi
<biwan> ($B!(!-'%!.(B)SJIS$B$G$7$c$Y$C$F$k$N$+!&!&!&(B
#ubuntu-jp 2014-01-22
<biwan> UbuntuのKernelについて聞きたいことがあるのですが、ここじゃダメでしょうか。どこに行けば良いでしょうか。
<biwan> 日本語が良いです。お金払っても良いくらいの質問です。
#ubuntu-jp 2014-01-23
<Kenichi> hi
<Kenichi> biwan: ここでも問題ないと思いますが、人があまりいないので
<Kenichi> メーリングリストかフォーラムにでも投げるといいと思います
#ubuntu-jp 2015-01-20
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こばやしさんの反応がない気がする。ただのあおむけのようだ。
<hito_jp> chairるので議事録どなたかお願いします
<hito_jp> 返事がなーい。のでスキップでいいかにゃ……
<ueno_> いまつくってます
<hito_jp> あれ上野さんが編集中だった。ごめんなさい。
<ueno_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150120
<hito_jp> ありがとうございます
<hito_jp> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<hito_jp> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 前回のアクションアイテムコピーされてないかも。 > 議事録
<ueno_> 追加しました。 すみません。。。
<hito_jp> アクションアイテムの更新
<hito_jp> しまった進捗ない
<hito_jp> Canonicalにもっかいメールしておきますがそもそも反応がないのでre-processしたほうがいいかなー……
<hito_jp> チームレポート
<hito_jp> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<hito_jp> どなたか週アスとかに掲載されたりしてませんかー
<chonan> されていませんー
<hito_jp> 議題
<hito_jp> かけてないんですが、
<hito_jp> OSCの講師をそろそろ決めておく必要があります
<hito_jp> そして土曜日はわたしは出られない可能性があります（しごと）
<chonan> そろそろ OSC やら DevSumiやらの相談しないといけませんでしょうか?
<hito_jp> ちょうなんせんせいいかがでしょう
<chonan> 何日でしたっけ? ...
<chonan> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2015-spring/
<chonan> 2/27 28 ですね
<chonan> 土曜日は自分は出席確定できそうです
<hito_jp> たしかセミナは土曜日のハズデース。
<chonan> 一応、アーリープレビューなお題を提出していたんですよね
<hito_jp> いえーす
<chonan> アーリープレビューでしゃべることあるかなあ...(まて
<hito_jp> 今回はわりとありますよー
<hito_jp> コンバージドアプリありますし、Ubuntu Phoneリリースされている ***** はず ***** ですし
<hito_jp> 最悪ネタがなくてもSnappyの説明してれば終わる感じ
<chonan> snappy とかも
<chonan> とりあえず自分がしゃべる方向でまいりましょうか?
<chonan> それとも上野さん、いってみます?
<ueno_> すいません力不足です。。。
<chonan> ( 自分がさいきん色々サボっててあんまりキャッチアップできていないのがバレた気が... )
<chonan> 自分いってみますか。
<hito_jp> （そんなあなたにUbuntu Weekly Topics！　ネタが足りなくなる場合はさわやかにスルーしたりしますけど）
<hito_jp> （そしておもむろに翌週になってからあたかも新事実かのように書き始める）
<chonan> ということで、ワタクシめが講師ということで。
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> でぶさみは……やまねさんの情報街かなぁ
<ueno_> お願いいたします。
<hito_jp> 待ち
<chonan> DevSumi は2日間とも平日なんですよね
<hito_jp> はい
<chonan> 会場は雅叙園か
<chonan> 太陽教団時代に参加したの思い出すなあ...
<hito_jp> ということで他にないでしょうか
<hito_jp> ＋次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<chonan> 自分は特にありまえん
<chonan> &火曜で大丈夫です
<hito_jp> では1/27(火)で。お疲れ様でした
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
<ueno_> お疲れ様でした
<chonan> ということは送信は私ですね。議事録編集されたらおっしゃってください > 上野さん
<ueno_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150120
<ueno_> お手数ですがおねがいいたします。
<chonan> 送信承りました。
#ubuntu-jp 2016-01-28
<nareshnk> Hello Gentlemen, i have a cloud server.. and installed ubuntu on this.. i this i installed CakePHP framework .. and tmp directory is 777 permission. But some time my tmp directory permission changed automatically frm 777 unable to write
<the-dude> im visiting Japan(Fukuoka/Kyoto/Tokyo/Hiroshima) next month anyone available to meet and sign gpg keys?
#ubuntu-jp 2016-01-29
<the-dude> no one?don't be shy Dutch people won't bite :-)
#ubuntu-jp 2017-01-27
<YU> hELLO
